
The difficulty of private contact discovery - downtide
https://signal.org/blog/contact-discovery/
======
downtide
I'm trying to work out if Signal can leak my contact information. And came
across this piece. That doesn't really answer my question. In fact the more I
read it, the less assurance I have.

Was this problem solved partially or wholly?

